
Why gmail should have a reddit-like social news service - amichail

======
amichail
It seems we are beginning to see people use social news services as a
complement to their email so they don't receive so much email from people they
don't know.

SearchMob and Y Combinator Startup News can be seen as examples of this.

Of course, this is also true of blog comments. But social news allows you to
use lots of people to collaboratively filter your email from unknowns.

